# Some of my mice



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

I have taken some photos of some of my mice, and thought I would share them here! I wasn't able to get good photos of all of them so some will be missing. (Not sure how you guys get such beautiful photos of your mice!)

First is my Siamese tri buck - he's sooo sweet. Climbs onto your hand when you put it into his enclosure! : 


Next is a splashed doe- she's a bit jumpy but beautiful. 


Next is another splashed doe with Siamese markings as well I believe. 


Next is a blue tri male- another sweet mouse my son always handles him! 


And the last one I was able to get a decent photo of is a brindle buck.


In case it's not obvious I love tri colors! I'll probably be spending more and more time on this forum as I try to breed more distinct tris and dabble in other genetics so I thought I'd share.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice mice. I especially love the brindle one.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

most of them looks very round to me.
how ever i like your photos. (and your mice as well)


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I love em


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you! As for most of them being round- the two boys were round when I brought them home- not sure what I should do to help them drop a bit (hey I don't blame them I like my food too.. LOL) Two of the girls littered a week or so after these pictures were taken. (very recently actually) so they're less chubby LOL hoping I can get improved markings on tris - guess we will see. The blue tri though is quite young yet


----------

